# Marine Radio ?



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Looking to get my son a good marine radio with weather channel for his boat to use on Lake Erie. Any recommendations as to make /model and price.

Thanks


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

All marine radio's will have the NOAA weather availability.

I changed radios every 3-4 years.

I installed this one last year. I liked the built in GPS and DSC function as a stand alone unit.

http://www.thegpsstore.com/Standard...F-Radio.aspx?gclid=CIi3ydWg_cQCFaVm7AodDm4Aag


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just about any radio today is good. the antenna is the heart of the system. just pick up a radio for less than 150.00 then don't scrimp on the antenna. get a good antenna and he'll be happy. a very good model is the Shakespeare 5225 xt but the 5225 xp has silver plated elements which makes it just a little better antenna. you can get other good antennas but I highly recommend these 2.

don't go out and spend good money on a good radio and then get a 39.00 antenna.
sherman


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Sherman nailed it! Far too much emphasis is placed on the radio when the key component for good reliable long distance communication system is the antenna.
And I agree with the suggestion to get a radio with DSC and built in GPS for ultimate safety.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I just put a Lowrance Link-5 coupled with a Shakespeare 5225-XT in the boat. Works like a charm.  Long range and crystal clear.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

I also agree on the antenna is the important part but also having a radio with dsc is important too. Its a good piece of mind knowing CG will have my gps location in case of an issue


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

By using a DSC VHF radio it takes the "search" out of "search and rescue". The authorities know exactly where you are located with a push of the DSC red button on the front of the radio.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

PatSea said:


> By using a DSC VHF radio it takes the "search" out of "search and rescue". The authorities know exactly where you are located with a push of the DSC red button on the front of the radio.


As long as the radio is wired to a gps unit or has a gps built into it. I believe federal regulations have required all vhf marine radios to have DSC capabilities for several years now.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Spoonfeeder, excellent point that I should have included in ,y post. Far too many boaters are buying these DSC radios and not hooking them up to a GPS, so they lose out on this valuable feature.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

And....the unit that has the GPS needs to be on.

Also, I ran across another thread when researching mine. If your radio is ran to the fuse box the power needs to be on for it to work. If you happen to be the one to fall out of the boat you'd better hope the others in the boat know to turn the power on to make the radio work. I read that it is a better idea to run it directly to the battery with the fuse between it. 
I imagine that could be debated as if you leave your radio on your battery won't be there next time you want to go fishing.

Just food for thought, you decide.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

its been awhile since this thread was started. has the op bought the radio and a good antenna yet? if so what radio and antenna did you buy?
sherman


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> its been awhile since this thread was started. has the op bought the radio and a good antenna yet? if so what radio and antenna did you buy?
> sherman


Ya, I got him the 
*Standard Horizon GX1300W* > I left the antenna selection up to him and I don't know which one he got but he told me he got a good one. Thanks for the help guys!


----------

